# i want ori bios xfx 470 4gb Black Edition 2fan ram sumsung please help me please



## tanheart (Oct 18, 2019)

i want ori bios xfx 470 4gb Black Edition 2fan ram sumsung please help me please


----------



## tanheart (Oct 25, 2019)

thank


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 25, 2019)

hmm i only have a backup of xfx480, wait for airman, he could help you fixed this for sure


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gonna need info.

Does the card work or does the card give you a black screen?

Take pictures of all white stickers on the back.

If the card is able to give display on a monitor please get a gpu-z screenshot.

If the card cant give a display on monitor you will need to take the card heatsink off and get a picture of 1 ram chip


Post all pictures here


----------

